# Fertigteich fertig



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

So, jetzt muss ich doch mal meiner Begeisterung Ausdruck verleihen. Wir sind ja immer noch in der Planungsphase für einen Folienteich, aber das wird Herbst oder sogar Frühjahr, bis wir zur Verwirklichung schreiten können.

Nun haben wir ja eine Teichschale bekommen (hab ich schon woanders berichtet), die wir jetzt tatsächlich neben der Terrasse eingebaut haben (der Folienteich soll weiter hinten in den Garten) und ich bin so begeistert!

Ok, das Teil ist mini, 500 l (1,75 x 1,40 x 55 cm) aber es macht total Spaß, ihn anzulegen. Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die Pflanzen von Nymphaion!

Mein Sohn war auf Schulausflug in einem Steinbruch und hat ein paar schöne flache Steinplatten mitgebracht, die ich stellenweise über den Plastikrand gelegt habe. Außerdem habe ich noch ein paar wintergrüne bodendeckende Pflanzen bestellt. Wintergrün war mir wichtig, damit auch im Winter der Rand ein bißchen kaschiert ist...

Außerdem hatten unsere Kinder seit einer Weile drei Kaulquappen in einer Babybadewanne. Die armen Dinger haben wir in unseren Teich gesetzt, und können sie jetzt toll beobachten. Es sind schon fast Fröschchen und halten sich meistens in der Flachwasserzone auf. Ich habe ihnen an mehreren Stellen so kleine Ausstiegmöglichkeiten mit Steinen geschaffen. 

Das Wasser ist noch ein bißchen trüb ( der Sand war irgendwie schmutzig), aber ich denke mal, dass sich das mit der Zeit noch geben wird. 

Begeisterte Grüße 

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola...

es ist doch immer schön, wenn sich jemand auch über einen kleinen Teich freut... wirklich...
ich finde das super...

es wäre aber auch schön, wenn du mal ein Bild davon reinstellen könntest...

bis dann...

und weiterhin so viel Freude...


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Jaja - die Schwaben sind halt noch begeisterungsfähig, auch wenn sie in hohen Regionen wohnen! Das ist ja schon fast ansteckend   

Auch Bild sehen will


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

ich würde Deine Begeisterung ja gern teilen, aber ohne Bild?

Susanne: Was meinst Du mit "auch wenn sie in hohen Regionen wohnen"?

Meinst Du die Bergvölker,"welche sich dem rauhen und unwirtlichen Klima ihrer Heimat angepasst haben"? (alter Reiseführer über die Bewohner der Rhön)?

Beste Grüße, Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Keine Sorge, Fotos kommen!

Gestern haben wir es geschafft, eines unserer kleinen Fröschchen auf einem Blatt in der Sonne zu fotografieren, aber die Bilder müssen noch bearbeitet werden. Ich bin leider nicht so der EDV-Freak aber mein Mann macht das hoffentlich bald.

@uwe-r: Als Bergmenschen würde ich uns noch nicht bezeichnen, wir wohnen im Schwarzwald auf knapp 700 m. Und momentan ist es hier überhaupt nicht rau und unwirtlich, sondern richtig schön, fast wie aus einem Reiseprospekt.

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

so jetzt probier ich das mal mit einem Bild...


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Na ja zugegebenermaßen sieht man vom Teich selber nicht so viel. Da warte ich noch ein paar Tage, bis ich alles eingepflanzt hab.

gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

und hier noch einer der __ Molche, die wir vom Nachbarskind bekommen haben. Mal sehen wie lange sie bleiben. 

Man kann übrigens auch eine furchtbar gräßliche __ Krebsschere erkennen, die ich ebenfalls geschenkt gekriegt habe und die es sicher nicht lange macht. Das Bild würde also auch gut zum Beitrag "wie sehen eure Krebsscheren aus" als Negativbeispiel passen!

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Carola,

die __ Krebsschere unbedingt umdrehen, der "Stil" muß nach unten zeigen und wenn sie auch im ersten Jahr nix wird, vielleicht wirds im zweiten was. Den Stil nach unten bekommst Du mit einer Büroklammer oder ähnlichem!


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

danke für den Tipp.

Als ich gestern allerdings mit einer Büroklammer anrückte, hatte sich die __ Krebsschere bereits von alleine in die richtige Lage gedreht. Werde sie aber auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten, ob das so bleibt oder ob sie wieder "kippt". 

Gruß

Carola


----------

